# Orbea Orca 2007 Colour????



## kamoshikasan (Jan 28, 2007)

I am going to order an Orca frame and forks but the only one I have ever seen is in my local bike shop and it is in white. Granted it does look good in white, but I have always been a fan of orange and so would prefer this colour instead. My problem is, I can't find a shop in London anywhere that has one in orange that I can go to look at before I decide. Nearly every picture I see of an orange Orca looks different and some of the pics make it look pretty dull and uninspiring. For example, here are two links of orange Orca's off different websites. The first is off the Orbea site which I think looks dull, NOTE: I know the first pic that comes up is bronze not orange. Please click on the orange frame below it to see it in orange
http://www.orbea.com/ingles/interior.php?tipo=1&familia=1&gama=1 
This is exactly the same as that shown in the Orbea booklet I have and so makes me think this is perhaps more accurate.
The second is from a different website and I think looks much much better. 
http://www.jacksbikes.com/orbea images/Orca_main_orange.jpg
Please could someone who owns or has seen an Orange orca in real life tell me which the real thing most resembles as I don't want to have any regrets about my choice.
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

The FIRST EVER orange frames have been painted in Spain but not shipped yet.


----------

